# Looking for more field and out door target style shoots in NWPA



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck, they a very few and far between. Rainbow Bowmen near Franklin Pa does do a few if you can find their schedule and may still run a weekly Field league. Very nice place to shoot. Not sure if Gold -n- Grain near Sharpsville has any outdoor target facilities.


----------



## Akeley Run Archer (Jun 27, 2021)

Warren archery club runs a Tuesday night league at 4pm everytime Tuesday starting in May to mid September


----------



## lionback (Sep 18, 2020)

Napa's a great town, but I'd say it could be a bit slow/quiet for somebody your age. We have a small downtown area (gonna say maybe 12 or so square blocks) with lots of great restaurants, and wine rooms, along with some local merchants. There's a little bit of nightlife as some of the restaurants turn their bar areas intoVidmate dance clubs later in the evening.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

You have a biggie in Pa this year. The NFAA Field Championships. I'm plannning on going & this place has awesome ranges.


----------



## citymarshall (Jan 4, 2011)

How do the ranges in Pa differ from Yankton. A group I shoot with is considering going. Richard


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

citymarshall said:


> How do the ranges in Pa differ from Yankton. A group I shoot with is considering going. Richard


The ranges at Mechanicsburg are much nicer than Yankton in my opinion.

Trees, green grass, well-marked shortcut to your starting target.









This photo of me on the course by Bow Doc









Mature trees, grass, and shade on the courses










Another short target on the course. I'll admit Yankton's bale stands are more impressive!









There is actually a fishing pond at the range, as it is a full sportsman's club with pistol and shotgun ranges (of course closed during the week of the tournament).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> The ranges at Mechanicsburg are much nicer than Yankton in my opinion.
> 
> Trees, green grass, well-marked shortcut to your starting target.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about Mechanicburg being (for me) better in different ways than Yankton.. Regardless, I love em all & Field events are getting tough to find. Recognize this fella in the "hat".. Yankton 2014.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> I totally agree about Mechanicburg being (for me) better in different ways than Yankton.. Regardless, I love em all & Field events are getting tough to find. Recognize this fella in the "hat".. Yankton 2014.
> View attachment 7563683


Yeah cool, those are some photos of my hubby at Yankton!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

wa-prez said:


> Yeah cool, those are some photos of my hubby at Yankton!


Yes, We shot together in Yankton.


----------



## zmcgill (Jan 15, 2005)




----------

